# Have I been doing it wrong, aeropress



## greyhounddad (Apr 24, 2014)

Ever since u got an aeropress I have tried the normal and inverted method. I use a hario slim grinder and grind the beans so that the container is full, then use all this in the aeropress, filling up to the number 3 for normal method. Then top up cup after pressing.

Am I using to much coffee ?


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

If you haven't, get some cheap scales so that you can weigh your beans rather than just filling the container and then have a look at the variety of aeropress recipes - for example:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?22756-So-what-is-your-Aeropress-recipe


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

As Phil104 says, get yourself a set of scales.

These seem a popular choice:

1000g x 0.1g LCD Mini Digital Jewelry Pocket GRAM Scale

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=150989286512


----------



## iamwill.scott.ws (Mar 26, 2015)

60grams per litre - fine to med grind. Electronic kitchen scales work fine.


----------



## Rompie (Apr 18, 2015)

greyhounddad said:


> Ever since u got an aeropress I have tried the normal and inverted method. I use a hario slim grinder and grind the beans so that the container is full, then use all this in the aeropress, filling up to the number 3 for normal method. Then top up cup after pressing.
> 
> Am I using to much coffee ?


It's down to personal preference of course, but I tend to use around 20g of coffee (about half of the hario grinder's pot) and 200-250ml of water. So perhaps you were using too much? If it tastes good however, it doesn't matter!


----------



## hartshay (Feb 28, 2015)

I just chuck a table spoon of coffee in,,,works ok!


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

hartshay said:


> I just chuck a table spoon of coffee in,,,works ok!


Level, rounded, or heaped? Rule of thumb has 2x level tablespoons as ~10g of coffee.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rather than start a new thread....

I think I've always *underestimated* what is possible with an aeropress but I'm stuck without v60 or pour over kettle and only have aeropress and been getting some absolutely excellent results...obviously blending bottled water.

12g coffee, 10s rapid stir, 20s pre-infuse, 200g total brew volume. Non-inverted. Stir at 1:10 and again at 2:00. Plunge at 2:30. Slightly coarser than v60 grind on Hausgrind. Super super delicious brews. Never knew aeropress was capable of such brews!


----------



## Chrisdrinkscoffee (Jun 23, 2015)

fatboyslim said:


> Rather than start a new thread....
> 
> I think I've always *underestimated* what is possible with an aeropress but I'm stuck without v60 or pour over kettle and only have aeropress and been getting some absolutely excellent results...obviously blending bottled water.
> 
> 12g coffee, 10s rapid stir, 20s pre-infuse, 200g total brew volume. Non-inverted. Stir at 1:10 and again at 2:00. Plunge at 2:30. Slightly coarser than v60 grind on Hausgrind. Super super delicious brews. Never knew aeropress was capable of such brews!


out of interest, what setting on the hausgrind are you using for this?


----------



## Dicci (Feb 9, 2015)

With the aeropress, a good idea is to find a brew method that works for you (coffee/water ratio, brewing time etc.) then stick with it. You can then play with different grind sizes to bring out different flavours.

I usually use scales at home, but on the road I use a level aeropress scoop of coffee (about 16g unground), then use the inverted method with the plunger starting at No.4. Coffee in, fill halfway with water, stir for first 10 seconds, fill with water, filter cap on then turn after 1 minute and plunge for 30 seconds.

Works for me, hope that helps..


----------

